# Powder Dispensing Scales



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

I am looking for a digital scale that has a charge dispenser on it. I have used the Lyman and have looked at the RCBS and the PACT. Do any of you use any of these and could you give me your impressions on them....Thanks


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have had the RCBS for around 3 months and I love it. I did use some instructions from the net to speed it up a bit. Checking charge weights against another scale it seems to be pretty accurate.


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

Get the RCBS, you will never regret it. The pact doesn't ever come out on top when all 3 big ones are compared(lyman, pact, rcbs) but ditto what the above poster said about speeding it up a tad...


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have had the Lyman DPS II for 5 or 6 years now and love it. If it ever takes a dump on me I will replacing it immediately.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have the Lyman DPS III and it is excellent, faster than the RCBS model, and has been very accurate. My first DPS III wouldn't work in my gun room with florescent lights. Lyman immediately replaced it and the second one has worked flawlessly. Have never seen a Pact model and don't know any one who uses one.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I have the Lyman DPS III and love it. have used it about a year now. have had no contact with the others.


----------



## Fowlaholic (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for all the info....is very helpful. Funny the last should be Lyman read a few blogs where they either love it or think it is the biggest piece of S&^T known to the reloading world.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I've used the DPSII for awhile now. Works like a charm, really helps speed along the process particularly when doing rifle loads, delivers far better consistency than hand dropped charges...


----------



## in2chaos (Jun 14, 2010)

The Chargemaster dumps powder faster than the DPS II or III. The lyman is good, but the chargemaster is better. I have had both and did a side by side...the chargemaster shines with bigger charges.


----------



## terry100 (Oct 20, 2010)

i have loaded at least a thousand rounds with my lyman dps1200 and it has worked flawlessly..love it


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

"The Chargemaster dumps powder faster than the DPS II or III. "

That is funny, I read probably close to 100 reviews before I purchased mine, and you are the first person to say the charge master was fast. Most say it is much too slow.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My chargemaster was pretty slow with the factory settings. Its waaaaaay faster after I changed some of the setting to speed it up. I haven't used they Lyman so I couldn't comment on how they compare to eachother.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

I use the lyman dps III and I have to say I hate it but thats because a couple of my rifles like accurate magpro and it jams my lyman up every time. It will also occasionally jam up with some other powders. Does anyone else have this problem with their lymans or do I need to send mine back?


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I have never had mine jam, but I only use extruded powder. I tried spherical once and it made such a mess I said never again. My powder thrower is for spherical and my Lyman is for extruded. I just used it and it threw 50 charges in a row within 1/10th of a grain with RL-19. Can't expect any more than that, all I had to do was set the weight and place the pan under the trickler.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

utahhunter1 said:


> I use the lyman dps III and I have to say I hate it but thats because a couple of my rifles like accurate magpro and it jams my lyman up every time. It will also occasionally jam up with some other powders. Does anyone else have this problem with their lymans or do I need to send mine back?


I have had a DPS II for quite a few years with no problems, I would suggest with first inquiring with Lymans customer service.


----------



## 2frogs (Oct 24, 2010)

I like the Pact scale the best.The ONLY thing was that
sometimes it jamed with Ball Powder..Other wise it's great..


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Well, I broke down and purchased one of these. Natchez has them on sale for $280, and through the month of March, RCBS has a $50 mail in rebate if you spend $300 on RCBS products....Can't beat that.

These things are great!!!! I read a crap ton of reviews, and RCBS seemed to come out ahead. The main complaint on the RCBS was it's speed. Well, like mentioned above, you can reprogram these to be faster. I did that, and it defenitely helps. I used the settings from the quote below, loading 46gr varget.

I also cut about an inch off a McD's straw, wrapped it in paper, and stuck it into the end of the dispenser tube. This keeps the powder from piling up there and causing it to overthrow when trickling. I loaded up quite a few rounds today with it. I'd say, if you can live with +/- half tenth variations in your charges, the RCBS would do well for you. I was surprised with the accuracy. I was a little skeptical going into the deal.

Now I just need to figure where I'm going to build a bigger bench in my house.  The only complaint I have with it is, I can't seat bullets at the same time it's dispensing. I don't know it it's too close to my press and the vibrations throw it off or what, but it screws it up. I should also mention my "bench" is not much of a bench.

Instructions on reprogramming the Chargemaster.

http://www.sahuntingrifle.co.za/index.p ... d=8&id=336



> I know this has been covered before, but I wanted to pass on some settings to enter into your chargemaster that make it fly, and still provide accurate throws. You can go to this website to see how to get into the programming. Once in the programming mode, on the 4th setting:
> 
> (MSP_A2 39.20), change that to 20
> (MSP_B2 8.55), change that to 6
> ...


----------



## Esoterix (Jun 7, 2011)

I think you will find this review from the folks at 6mm BR web-site much more informative than the individual reviews listed above, seeing none of them own all three powder dispensers or have compared them personally.

http://www.6mmbr.com/powderdispensers01.html

I would also suggest reading the personal reviews at the various distributors such as Natchezss.com, MidWayUSA.com, etc... for each of the powder dispensers and make note of ANY rebates that might also be available for better deals.

And there are other tricks (ie programming) to speed up the Lyman and RCBS powder dispensers. Also, cutting a McDonald's drinking straw about 1 inch and inserting it in the RCBS trickler tube also works wonders for accuracy!!

Doug

PS: My friends and I have to respectfully disagree with Savage260


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

What are we not in agreement on?


----------

